# Amplificadores clase A.



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Jul 14, 2008)

He encontrado en una página web bastante seria tres circuitos muy interesantes, dos etapas de potencia y un amplificador para cascos, todos ellos en clase A. Repito yo no los he probado, pero el autor es un aficionado al DIY bastante serio. Espero que os sirvan de provecho. Un saludo.


----------



## MFK08 (Jul 14, 2008)

de que potencia es este apmlificador se ve muy bien... y con q tension trabaja.....la verdad q no manejo el ingles muy bien jajaja


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Jul 15, 2008)

No tengo el link, tan sólo tres archivos PDF. Par el compañero que comenta que de inglés poco, yo menos. Lo siento.


----------



## kusanagy100 (Ago 12, 2008)

hola la verdad q por fin encontre algo audiofilio jeej, muy buenos los circuitos deben sonar con una fidelidad q ni me inmagino , 

bueno po lo q vi el primero es de 10W y se alimenta con uan fuente simple, el transformador tieen q ser de 1.8A por 18V

el segundo amplificador es de >27W y se alimenta con 2 transformadores de 24V y 6A cada uno

el autor aclara q en ningun caso se puede calcular la tension continua de al fuente con el calculo de la raiz de 2 porque al ser un circuito q esta constantemente despilfarrando corriente los numeros no nos van a dar bien nunca.

un saludo STUART


----------



## MFK08 (Ago 12, 2008)

gracias amigo.


----------



## kusanagy100 (Ago 12, 2008)

lo q yo taba pensando es en olvidarnos de la vieja fuente lineal y fabricase una buena fuente conmutada forward con la q los amperes no son problema jeje. ahi se te hace un montonmas chico el circuito, en especial la parte del banco de capacitores q si vieron es inmensa en las fotos.

lo de al temperatura se le podria aplicar laping a los disipadores y a los mosfets coneso se conseguiria una mas baja resistencia termica. y agregarle algun ventilador de 12cm un de entrada y otro de salida y poner ambos disipadores enfrentado haciendo como un tubo para q el aire caliente se vaya por ahi. 

yo soy partidario numero uno de estos amplificadores una ves escuche un rotel de 30 +30 clase a pura y es algo increible una brillo una nitidez un contraste inigualable parece q los instrumentos los tenes en la sala. y eso era a transistores, con mosfets calculo q debe ser mejor.

saludos stuart


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ago 13, 2008)

Bueno kusanagy100 a ver si te animas y construyes alguno y nos cuelgas las fotos y nos relatas tu experiencia.
 Un saludo.


----------

